# Connecting a Kenwood KGC-447 to a current gen receiver.



## meporsche (Feb 11, 2020)

I have a Kenwood KGC 447 Equlaizer that feeds to pre amps. The EQ has a 5 pin DIN female. This was previously connected to a KW receiver KRC-1022 which failed. I need to replace the receiver with a new one, I can use the RCA jacks in the new stereo for the audio out but the EQ/amps are powered on when the receiver is powered. I have tried several generic adapters but nothing works as they do not power up the EQ/amps. Tried an alpine RCA to 5 pin DIn but no go. I need RCA jacks and pigtails to connect to power and I assume ground from the 5 pin DN. I assume that on the old receiver, turning it on sent power to the GE. Does this make sense? I have no idea what the 5th pin is connected to. If you need more information or pictures please let me know and I will provide. Right now I am going crazy over this fo rthe past month. Confused as hell.

Or is this as a simple as powering on the GE from another switched source of 12V?

PS, I fix cars but not so good with tiny wires/soldering
Thanks for any help.
Darwin


----------



## ween (Mar 12, 2009)

The Kenwood din adapter used 4 of the 5 pins. Left channel, right channel, signal ground and remote turn on. It has a different pinout than the Alpine (left channel in different spot). The eq needs power at least, can't remember if it has a ground wire.


----------



## meporsche (Feb 11, 2020)

Thanks. After dicking around for a while I was able to get the Alpine patch cable to work. L/R/F/R all are good. The EQ was grounded but I had to run a separate ground from the patch cable ground to the rear of the EQ.


----------

